# fastest fox in washington : build thread



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

I have know brought my fox in for a complete redo. I am shooting for 300 whp on low boost 14 psi 
building a custom length turbo header space is limited 
new hybrid K26/GT3071 Dual BB turbo is good for 500 hp
heat sheild blanket 
everything will get ceramic coated and maybe more mods i have all winter 

specs 
10:1 aba mild build 
full 3 inch exhaust tial 38mm wastegate
stage 4 spec clutch lighted flywheel 
fully ported head g cam 
msd,methnol injection etc 
engine know makes around 230whp on 16 psi turbo is just to small stock k24


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

and still running cis! do tell!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

yes i will be running cise i will be using 3 cold start valves in the intake mainfold plus my meth injection i have my wideband installed and i will tune it as i go. sounds crazy but it will work


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

I have bought by header flange and pipe to make a custom turbo header and then i start building 

http://weirtech.ca/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=13_28&products_id=178


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

i ordered two from them too... going to make my own top mount header.. i have the same power goals.. 

but mine is in a caddy

just bought a tig welder and started fabbin small parts

good luck


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah its a great price.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

so i have been thinking and well i wont be doing custom turbo header cause i got a sweet deal on spa mainfold for 90 with shipping brand new. bought an aem wideband and some control arm bushings also not doing gt3071r i chose dbb t3/t4 50 trim .63 ar just like my buddys srt4 that will be coming soon. i will be using cise on low boost 12psi if it doesnt work then i will go to aftermarket ecu then.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

manfold was cermaic coated. also lightweight intermediate pulley never did buy one when my intermediate shaft was lightened and balanced also got some wire sleeving that is heat resistant and have a throttle body spacer that will have my water/meth injector i dont like the location i have it now.i start tear down tomorrow:laugh: pics


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

ziddey said:


> and still running cis! do tell!


Seriously.

The Fox CIS unit is _generally_ known to only be able to deliver enough fuel for ~200-250, according to fairly reliable sources. I recall Jonathan managing to make a lot of power on CIS - but he used a CIS unit from an 8 cyl MBZ and ran 2 injectors per cylinder. (One in the head and one in each intake manifold runner, if memory serves...)

Not trying to shoot your goal down, just remembering some past builds. I'll still be watching this build regardless.

Good luck!:beer:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

well i will be running audi 5 cyl box 3 cold start valves and water/meth plus Porsche 930 Fuel Pump 400LPH, psi 140. those 8 cyl MBZ tend to run to rich cruising and makes big turbos evan lagger i like leaner fuel ratios befor boost hit it alows better spool. i will activate 2 injectors by hobb switch then two by a rpm window switch then i will just tune it and have fun easy as that.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

vwturbofox said:


> well i will be running *audi 5 cyl* box 3 cold start valves...


Got it. Missed that part somewhere along the line. Nice. Is it rising rate like the old Volve 240 turbo units?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

Fastest Fox in Washington haha. Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

iluvfastcarz i have plans of beating your quartermile time :laugh::laugh:
i bulding set of traction bars, limit straps and stiffer springs in the rear and sticky tires. i have another tranny that i will weld the diff and put in for the drags cause i cant find an lsd i dont think any one will ever have a sick fox like yours we just cant find trannys strong enough i loved you 20v fox i have seen your new build that is sick bro should do good in the quartermile:laugh:


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

vwturbofox said:


> iluvfastcarz i have plans of beating your quartermile time :laugh::laugh:
> i bulding set of traction bars, limit straps and stiffer springs in the rear and sticky tires. i have another tranny that i will weld the diff and put in for the drags cause i cant find an lsd i dont think any one will ever have a sick fox like yours we just cant find trannys strong enough i loved you 20v fox i have seen your new build that is sick bro should do good in the quartermile:laugh:


 Less power will probably result in a better 1/4 mile than mine. I had to turn the boost controller down to the lowest setting (10 PSI) in order to get the fastest time. Welding the diff might help, although that method was already tried in my Fox with the 8VT setup and lasted for one trip around the block. Traction and transmissions that can handle that kind of abuse are our enemies for that kind of racing, I still wish you the best of luck and will be paying attention to this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## VictorArrabal (Dec 16, 2010)

Good luck on your project, but here in Brazil we don't use this header in cars with more than 300hp...They don't have enough flow to deal with big turbos...giving lots of backpressure...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

VictorArrabal said:


> Good luck on your project, but here in Brazil we don't use this header in cars with more than 300hp...They don't have enough flow to deal with big turbos...giving lots of backpressure...


In brazil you guys build 1000hp 16v's that split the blocks in half lol.

Gl with the build, I like homebuilt cis-e turbo systems they are so much simpler


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Dave926 said:


> In brazil you guys build 1000hp 16v's that split the blocks in half lol.
> 
> Gl with the build, I like homebuilt cis-e turbo systems they are so much simpler


cis-e turbo is faily easy. some pics of my intake mainold with cold start valves installed and lower intake for my cis-e box thats off a volvo and cut it installed 3 inch pipe instead of 2 1/2 doing lots of wiring right now:laugh:


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

I think someday I will understad that injection...
And for what I see, the CIS is something like the brazilians 2E/3E carbs for that kind of setup. Maybe not the best choice, but works fine.

Edit.: 400 posts, after five years.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

all my parts are here turbo blanket,header wrap gaskets all the other goodies.turbo came today big boy 50 trim should be done this coming week then all test and tune time.also finished most wiring and put new timing belt and pulley.this fox is going to haul A**.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

did some fab work today thanks to my brother downpipe o2 sensor bungs wastergate dump and turbo installed exhaust wrap,turbo blanket and the starter blanket she looks nice in that tight space:laugh:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

The beast is running and drives like a wild animal.currently running 15 psi 6 degrees timing and fuel is spot on took a few trys the air/fuel stays rich when rolling into boost around 11.5 then leans out to 12.2 a holds it till redline 6500.this turbo is crazy drives like normal then some lag then hang on to the wheel hits full boost around 4800 i think i have a boost leak:screwy: no more wheel spin in second gear cause the boost comes on smooth then hits hard. jumping on the freeway is fun third gear wot then a second later your at 6500rpms thats with the psa tranny  i lost my camera so i need to find it to take pics and then a video. who said this couldnt be done with cis-e + big turbo:laugh:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks dangerous! Fantastic work. :beer:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

awesome. are you just using the msd coil or the whole ignition system? I suppose meth injection could probably take care of any preignition. You deleted / never had an AC compressor? I'd give a nut to be able to keep the compressor and the chassis intact.

awesome.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

I am very jealous....

Just out of curiousity, how much $ do you have invested in the turbo build?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

jgwarner-dangerours thats half the story i did a shake down last night with my buddys sti that has bolt ons etc 18 psi and i was in second going on the freeway my brother told him to jump it so then i went he couldnt catch me then third gear came i left him like 10 car lengths easy this car is scary. Today weather is good so i might tune some more and turn it to 20psi and see what happens:laugh:.

ziddey i am using msd wires and pertronix coil 0.6 ohms with iridium plugs gap at 0.25 yes the meth helps a lot and i run 92 octane with that as well.no my car didnt come with AC it would be super hard to run AC and turbo.

Edcon91 II i have invested in the whole car about $3,500 turbo setup around $2,000 and the car was free


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

some pictures of the beast. later today a video 


















3 inch exhaust with new dynomax vt muffler


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

checking for radar in the sky? :laugh:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

ziddey said:


> checking for radar in the sky? :laugh:


yes i am. no it still picks up all the radar in town and has saved my A** from tickets i am buying a new one soon that one is like 6 years old now time to upgrade the reason its like that i broke the crapy bracket it came with it.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

today i was pulling my spark plugs and checking them and number one cyl the plug pulled some threads out with it so what i am doing till i get a new head redone i put some high strength loctite on the threads and lucky i could torque it down to about 8 pounds simple fix sounds crazy but it work for now .Since a new head is in the making maybe bigger cam crazy p&p etc.on saturday i turned the boost to 20 psi and fixed boost leaks throttle body clamp was leaking now it spools little faster and second gear gets crazy tire spin and hop and 3 gear with all that 20 psi is just crazy but i turned it down to 15 psi cause that was enough for me.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

cant wait to hear and see this on a vid


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

instg8r said:


> cant wait to hear and see this on a vid


hopefully the rain stops so i can do a full video and still need to fix my oil burning.


----------



## Murder_MItt_Dubbs (May 20, 2008)

looks sick as hell dude, awesome job.

how involved was the fabrication for the front end you have?
i have an early westy core, grill, and fenders i was going to put on my rabbit but thought it would be badass to mod the fox with it.

looks like you kept the front stock, just made the grill fit and corrected the hood/fenders?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Murder_MItt_Dubbs said:


> looks sick as hell dude, awesome job.
> 
> how involved was the fabrication for the front end you have?
> i have an early westy core, grill, and fenders i was going to put on my rabbit but thought it would be badass to mod the fox with it.
> ...


that what i did just made the grill fit welded up metal on the corner lights and welded up the head light buckets and called it a day its really easy to do.


UP dates on the beast.Start off nobody buy the new dynomax vt muffler what a pos the flap slams shut when i turn the car off. The idle sounds like a tractor with one of those rain caps you can hear it flapping around So i repeat dont buy one i am returning mine for a refund . the fox burns a little out the exhaust i think its the head cause it hasnt been rebuilt in a long time so now i have a new head going to port and really opening it up maybe bigger valves and a bigger cam should be fun. tranny is still holding the power down thats a plus 5th gear makes a little noise though


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

I have followed this for a while, always loved the recklessness of it  Is this your daily as well?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

themagellan said:


> I have followed this for a while, always loved the recklessness of it  Is this your daily as well?


yes this is my daily:screwy::screwy::screwy:

Today jegs called me the place i bought the muffler he said throw the muffler in the trash and i will give you 100 gift card so now i am looking at a muffer to buy:thumbup:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Murder_MItt_Dubbs said:


> i have an early westy core, grill, and fenders... thought it would be badass to mod the fox with it.


CORRECT :beer:


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice! Seems like it's been pretty bullet proof so far eh? I want videos!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

themagellan said:


> Nice! Seems like it's been pretty bullet proof so far eh? I want videos!


ok a little tease not much of a video was taking few weeks back soon the rain and wind should stop then i can get some hard pulls for you guys


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Updates I bought a hydraulic head that is getting crazy P&P new hd valve springs autotech 260 camshaft.the turbo had to be sent to cali for new seals cause my oil pressure is too much for it now that is getting fixed.Aslo installed a new muffler im using moroso spiral sounds sweet.so the beast should be back on the road in two weeks then in april she has emissions test that will be interesting need to put a cat on and detune for that


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice work fox!!!! 

Glad to see some of my CIS turbo ideas (which some people said would never work mind you!!!) filtering through & working well. ie the cold start valves in the intake plenum. 

Looking forward to some 1/4 results for sure.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

John Milner said:


> Nice work fox!!!!
> 
> Glad to see some of my CIS turbo ideas (which some people said would never work mind you!!!) filtering through & working well. ie the cold start valves in the intake plenum.
> 
> Looking forward to some 1/4 results for sure.


 Yes got the cold start valve idea from you and works very well.I dont listen to other people saying it cant be done I say bs it can and will work:beer:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i approve of this:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

vwturbofox said:


> I dont listen to other people saying it cant be done I say bs it can and will work:beer:


 Damn right! That's an awesome looking build, and I bet it hauls! 

As much as I love CIS, and have a LOT of respect that you have made it work, I can't help but wonder how much simpler/cleaner and possibly better-running it _could_ be if Megasquirted... 

Keep it up. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Damn right! That's an awesome looking build, and I bet it hauls!
> 
> As much as I love CIS, and have a LOT of respect that you have made it work, I can't help but wonder how much simpler/cleaner and possibly better-running it _could_ be if Megasquirted...
> 
> Keep it up. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 If i go megasquirte the car wont have an 8v in it. 20v is my next step with another fox and passat tranny .I dont think i would gain that much the car runs super nice off boost good mpg and crazy power the air/fuel stays pretty steady at 11.5-12.0 so be little gains for so much more money.


----------



## 1965aaron (May 10, 2010)

not to thread jack a whole ton.. but how involved is it to swap in a passat tranny?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

1965aaron said:


> not to thread jack a whole ton.. but how involved is it to swap in a passat tranny?


I have no idea but the guys in brazil do it so?i dont know if any one here has done it


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

update bitch!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok some updates been slow on getting it done had other things to get done like my dads dunebuggy that we finished his new motor 1914cc with all the goodies he thinks he can take the fox but i know i can catch him by 60-80 mph that buggy launches crazy only weighs 900 pounds.The head got done did P&P and shaved the head for new gasket got a used good cam from the_q_jet a 266tt cam also the new turbo that i sent to atp said the turbo is toast so they gave me another turbo with no warranty and said i am pushing this turbo to hard on a 270 bearing. I am fixing my oil drain on the turbo the way the fox engine sits make the drain very difficult will show pics how to solve the issue


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> The head got done did P&P and shaved the head for new gasket got a used good cam from the_q_jet a *TT266 (aka 270 identical to AutoTech 270)* cam


 fixed.
:beer:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

the_q_jet said:


> fixed.
> :beer:


HaHaHa my bad :laugh:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

OK some updates got the beast finished this last weekend failed emissions first time passed the second time leaned the fuel more.Ok bad news the second garrett died again on me less then a week started to spool slower and some oil buring and now has in and out play no good i guess the guy at atp was right i need a 360 thrust bearing not a 270.So know its BIG HOLSET TURBO TIME HX35 cant destroy that turbo and it will spool faster and make more power:laugh::laugh:


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> OK some updates got the beast finished this last weekend failed emissions first time passed the second time leaned the fuel more.Ok bad news the second garrett died again on me less then a week started to spool slower and some oil buring and now has in and out play no good i guess the guy at atp was right i need a 360 thrust bearing not a 270.So know its BIG HOLSET TURBO TIME HX35 cant destroy that turbo and it will spool faster and make more power:laugh::laugh:


Sounds like your getting serious now with a turbo like that.

I hope you can fuel it enough?????


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

John Milner said:


> Sounds like your getting serious now with a turbo like that.
> 
> I hope you can fuel it enough?????


Yes i am getting real serious this turbo will be just insane under a fox hood this turbo is massive comes off a cummings diesel the funny thing is it should spool faster then the 50 and make more power at same psi and the turbo cost less then 300 bucks.I should have enough fuel for around 15 psi i had to with the 50 trim adjust the fuel down and smaller jet for my methnol so i think i should be fine i will make it work:laugh:


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> Yes i am getting real serious this turbo will be just insane under a fox hood this turbo is massive comes off a cummings diesel the funny thing is it should spool faster then the 50 and make more power at same psi and the turbo cost less then 300 bucks.I should have enough fuel for around 15 psi i had to with the 50 trim adjust the fuel down and smaller jet for my methnol so i think i should be fine i will make it work:laugh:


All sounds pretty bloody good!

Will we all see another K-jet into the 12's sometime soon?


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

how do you plan on making this holset fit? crossflow?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Northfox said:


> how do you plan on making this holset fit? crossflow?


well i have a bottom mount mainfold that should help turbo just got sent thursday so wont be here till next week then i will find out about issues with the massive size.


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

ya, your probably gonna run into some "massive" clearance issues. iv got the hx35 on my work truck, and its big.

iv pondered putting a holset on one of my foxes eventually. the only way i can see it would be to invert a bottom flanged manifold on a crossflow setup. but then you would definately have to move your fuel distributor ( i figure BFH the fender in, then relocate the brackets). 

i havn't taken the measurements, but iv spent a lot of time staring at that turbo thinking of how i could make it fit. the conclusion i came to was it would be a lot easier to do on standalone with a SRI.

not trying to nay say, i really want to see this done. best of luck.

btw, you ever hit up the great canadian vw meet in vancouver? it would be pretty sweet to see this beast.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Northfox said:


> ya, your probably gonna run into some "massive" clearance issues. iv got the hx35 on my work truck, and its big.
> 
> iv pondered putting a holset on one of my foxes eventually. the only way i can see it would be to invert a bottom flanged manifold on a crossflow setup. but then you would definately have to move your fuel distributor ( i figure BFH the fender in, then relocate the brackets).
> 
> ...


I'll bet you 5 bucks it will fit and work with out standalone and crossflow:laugh::laugh:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok the holset fox is done not much work to make it fit.This turbo is insane the spool is loud like a semi coming down the road boost comes on pretty good starts to spool at 2800-3000 and full 15 psi by 4000 rpms will get some pics up soon.Northfox i want my 5 bucks:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Pictures and videos, maybe we'll donate the 5$ everyone here must have a quarter or so around here :beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice build, love cis turbo setups when done right. 

Anyways, holsets require a pretty specific oiling setup in regards to pressure and drains. Search for 'holset user thread' in the FI forum. I dumped every bit of info I could find on them, and its all on the first page.


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> Ok the holset fox is done not much work to make it fit.This turbo is insane the spool is loud like a semi coming down the road boost comes on pretty good starts to spool at 2800-3000 and full 15 psi by 4000 rpms will get some pics up soon.Northfox i want my 5 bucks:laugh::laugh::laugh:


 Come on!! The suspense it killing us all! 

Where are all the pics of the new setup & power run video's?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

John Milner said:


> Come on!! The suspense it killing us all!
> 
> Where are all the pics of the new setup & power run video's?


Sorry been busy at work.i have the next few days off so will get some crazy power runs done.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

All right didnt get any videos etc last weekend cause some a## rear ended the fox as seen on the first video.Damage isnt too bad but they did give me cash to fix it so new taillights and body work will get down soon.some pics and videos the last is an 03 kenny bell cobra getting mad but the last pull i was getting fuel cut and causing the fuel plunger to stick from the fuel pressure too low so turned the dpr up and runs better he jumped me at the last pull before i was ready he claims to be 500 whp


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

Sucks dude to be involved in an accident!

I know. I was sandwiched by a stupid mole at nearly 60km/h & smashed me into the back of a Discovery 4x4! Genuine 83 Campaign GTI destroyed!!!

Hope its not too bad.

Love the video! hahaha.


Now you need to get it to the ol' faithful 1320!!!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

I love this car


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks:beer:. Some updates took the holset and replaced it with a hy35 same turbo but smaller exhaust wheel the thing is an animal now.getting some new rims a tires today and struts later this week.


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

props on gettin er done meng. 

you want your $5, come to great canadian and get it.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Northfox said:


> props on gettin er done meng.
> 
> you want your $5, come to great canadian and get it.


Yeah i made two holsets fit :laugh: the one on the right is a hx35 and left is hy35 i love the hy35 better power band for sure.If i make it to canda sure ill take my 5$ :laugh::laugh::laugh: 

















Also installed new rims ronals with 205/50/15s and new struts all around and cut my muffler off and just running straight 3 inch pipe all the way sounds super sexy.


----------



## wehrfuchs (Sep 30, 2006)

Man I wish I understood 1/2 of what you talk about at the beginning of this thread. You aren't the guy I met three years ago at the Arlington Pull-A-Part who had a Mk4 1.8t in his fox wagon are you?

And here I am trying to muster up the courage to attempt a clutch install.

There was a Puget Sound Fox meet a year or two ago, I hope there's another and this beauty is present!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

wehrfuchs said:


> Man I wish I understood 1/2 of what you talk about at the beginning of this thread. You aren't the guy I met three years ago at the Arlington Pull-A-Part who had a Mk4 1.8t in his fox wagon are you?
> 
> And here I am trying to muster up the courage to attempt a clutch install.
> 
> There was a Puget Sound Fox meet a year or two ago, I hope there's another and this beauty is present!


Well i do go to the arlington pull-a-part but i dont have a wagon or a 1.8t swap either but i dont think to many boosted foxes are around here but maybe it was me. 
clutch swap done a couple of those all ready lol.Wow i hope they have another meet i would show up for sure


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Well i knew this time would come my engine has been having more and more blowby going on and well the thing is blowing smoke crazy did a compression check well number 1 had 20 psi put oil in jumped to 130 number 2 had 100 psi and number 3 0 put oil jumped to 100 and number 4 at 20 then jumps to 100.so that explains all my lag and power loss well know time to order some new pistons and rings and rebuild the engine.will find out the damage this week end what happen.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Good luck bro! I have been following this thread, you do some great work. Keep updates coming.


----------



## Sleeper-Dub (Nov 27, 2008)

hope the block you bought serves you well!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

One of my fave projects on here by far. I hope the new build goes together smoothly


----------



## spdrace11 (Oct 27, 2003)

subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*win!*

@ wehrfuchs that was me you saw at Arlington pap. I never did get around to doing that swap. 
On that note. O.p. My hat off to you. You've done an awesome job. I'd like to see your setup sometime soon. I have a 9a turbo going in to my wagon. I'm not as ballsy enough with the cis-e so I'm goin with standalone. Interested in selling that hx35?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Sleeper-Dub said:


> hope the block you bought serves you well!


so far so good have it on my engine stand will check it out then order new pistons keep me updated on your mid engine wabbit



lilgreydentwagen said:


> @ wehrfuchs that was me you saw at Arlington pap. I never did get around to doing that swap.
> On that note. O.p. My hat off to you. You've done an awesome job. I'd like to see your setup sometime soon. I have a 9a turbo going in to my wagon. I'm not as ballsy enough with the cis-e so I'm goin with standalone. Interested in selling that hx35?


sorry my holset is sold.Yes i am crazy still running cis-e but it works and cheap:laugh:. 9a turbo wagon maybe a shakedown run in the futureAlso in middle of august i will get some dyno numbers for you guys at 20 psi also if any one wants to see it get dynoed is welcome i might evan try to talk to dom at maxwell powerhouse to do a dyno day of vws.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> sorry my holset is sold.Yes i am crazy still running cis-e but it works and cheap:laugh:. 9a turbo wagon maybe a shakedown run in the futureAlso in middle of august i will get some dyno numbers for you guys at 20 psi also if any one wants to see it get dynoed is welcome i might evan try to talk to dom at maxwell powerhouse to do a dyno day of vws.



That would be awesome. I gotta get cracking on this build. The engine will be on a stand in my bedroom here in a couple weeks. Hopefully i'll have it done by September or October.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

vwturbofox said:


> Well i knew this time would come my engine has been having more and more blowby going on and well the thing is blowing smoke crazy did a compression check well number 1 had 20 psi put oil in jumped to 130 number 2 had 100 psi and number 3 0 put oil jumped to 100 and number 4 at 20 then jumps to 100.so that explains all my lag and power loss well know time to order some new pistons and rings and rebuild the engine.will find out the damage this week end what happen.


I highly advise that when you put a new head on it you switch to a corrado G60 8valve unit, the hydraulic lifters, huge valves (2mm larger intake than the fox,) low overlap on the cam, and the ability to raise the redline to 8krpm with a set of springs make it a great head for this sort of project. 

You may also want a higher flowing oil pump, or to do something about your pan.. maybe a windage tray and an increased capacity. 

your compression loss is all valve related, the oil pressure drop is causing the hydraulic lifters to work poorly. 

I run one on my 82 rabbit on a 1.8 block from an 88 fox, works like a charm NA, it'd be awesome turbo. 

Cool build... I miss my old fox...I even bought my mom one so I can enjoy it vicariously. My rabbit will be fun all over again when I get it back on the road. (rebuilding a lot of things at the moment.) 


Cool build, and keep it up! :thumbup:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Trust me it has big valve head p&p springs 268tt cam,widagetray oil cooler etc


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> Trust me it has big valve head p&p springs 268tt cam,widagetray oil cooler etc


Its obvious to nearly everyone in this thread how much work and effort you have put into this car. I am steadily following your progress, and would love to drive up and see your car on a dyno or even go for a ride.

Best of luck to you and keep up the great work!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

*need a little help*

ok so alot of guys are trying to tell me that the stock aba motor i bought that the pistons can handle up to 20 psi if i put new rings in i have dought but i need some opinions thanks:sly:


----------



## Sleeper-Dub (Nov 27, 2008)

Heard about a guy running 30 psi with stock internals other than arp rod bolts and arp head studs. But he lost a boost control hose and ended up running 33 psi for a brief second and broke a rod... So I'm guessing 20psi will be alright for a little


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Do rods for insurance ..


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

well i only plan on running up to 13 to 15 psi with my holset turbo i dont wan't to run 20 psi cause i still have stock cise system 

also updates i am just now getting all my parts in should be on the roud here soon eace:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

*updates*

well i had parts come but the head gasket was wrong :banghead::bs: the company sent me the wrong one i was hoping to get the head on then put the motor in but i will put the motor in then when the gasket comes put the head on also put new oil pan on with new drain 
hope to be back on the road soon


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> ok so alot of guys are trying to tell me that the stock aba motor i bought that the pistons can handle up to 20 psi if i put new rings in i have dought but i need some opinions thanks:sly:


The early ABA's with oil squirters are supposed to have forged rods instead of cast rods, and they are much stronger.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

syncrogti said:


> The early ABA's with oil squirters are supposed to have forged rods instead of cast rods, and they are much stronger.


I was under the impression the crank was forged, not the rods...


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

doppelfaust said:


> I was under the impression the crank was forged, not the rods...


This will clear it up:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ences-between-OBDI-amp-OBDII-heads-and-blocks


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

ok updates i got my fox running the thing is a beast turbo spools right away but after a week i had some problems i got lots of blowby i checked the compresion and sad results nubme 1&2 had 100 psi nuber 3&4 had 200 psi i had blown my rings again::banghead: the guy who sold me the motor he told me its ready for turbo because he had lots of vw and i trusted him but when i called him he said oh i forgot to tell you the ring were bad so i looked at tectonics web page i see a set of rings for a 100 dollars but i need to make sure there made for boost i give updates on the progress on the fox wish me good luck this is the third time to pull the motor


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

vwturbofox said:


> i give updates on the progress on the fox wish me good luck this is the third time to pull the motor


First: If you're running more than about 10-12 psi stock ABA, you're going to blow something up. The stock ABA runs 10:1 compression which is about 2 points higher than you want ideally.
You can get a thicker head gasket from Black Forest Industries that will drop the compression 1 point.

The OBD 1 ABA's have a forged crank only and oil squirters under the piston skirts. The OBD 2 ABA's are cast all around and no squirters, although you can get them installed but it requires a full tear down and a machine shop.

After reading the supplied link above, I may stand corrected. It says all ABA's have forged rods. I have heard otherwise. In short, I have no idea.

Second: The rings that you can put in there really aren't rated by boost. They just are what they are. Get the rings from TT or from local sources. Odds are, there isn't much different.

Third: You don't have to pull the motor to pull the pistons. Pull the head and the pan and you can leave the block in place.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

ok just to let you know i have the block whith oil squerters and i have forged pistons they are dished for lower compresion i think the problem is the block was stored for a year and yes i was stored right and i have the head gasket its mls i got from bow wow a company hear in washington but its not that thick so i might give bfi a call and i thank eveyone for the suport and feedback


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

efritsch said:


> First: If you're running more than about 10-12 psi stock ABA, you're going to blow something up. The stock ABA runs 10:1 compression which is about 2 points higher than you want ideally.
> You can get a thicker head gasket from Black Forest Industries that will drop the compression 1 point.


I have seen many that run 13/14 daily (smaller turbo) with the stock compression no issues. 

However you are completely correct. A cheaper and VERY tried and true method is find two OEM gaskets and simply stacking them! This will yield a 8:1 Ratio which is really what you want.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

now i never replaced the rings on a turbo car one guy said that i need to set the ring gap for every psi that i have he said the ring gap needs to be bigger for boost

any suggestions cause now im all confused that might of been why i blew the rings last time


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Find salsa_gti ( i think thats his name, it might not have the _ ) he seems like one of the most knowledgeable guys when it comes aba's and boost


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

i got some updates its a good thing i just didn't order the rings cause the pistons i thought were forged were cast i pulled number one cylinder out and the piston is crushed bad all the way around luckly the walls in still great shape i took the piston and shook it and started to fall in peices

so now im going to get turbo pistons i now tectonics has a set of turbo pistons and rings for 650 
any other good places to go thanks


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

vwturbofox said:


> so now im going to get turbo pistons i now tectonics has a set of turbo pistons and rings for 650
> any other good places to go thanks


Try these. I think with your head compression is lower than aba correct? These should put you in the ballpark. Also snoop around a bit on this site. Lots of good stuff.
http://www.intengineering.com/Wiseco-83MM-Bore-ABA-p8801838-1-2.html


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

sorry guys been busy doing other things like switching jobs right now but that fox will be on the road before the end of october


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

It would be awesome to see your fox on the road. I'm inspired. After I buy a winter rig and get moved my wagon will be in the shop on stands again. Hopefully by springtime it'll have a fresh paint job and 300 horsepower. Did you look up those pistons yet?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

lilgreydentwagen said:


> It would be awesome to see your fox on the road. I'm inspired. After I buy a winter rig and get moved my wagon will be in the shop on stands again. Hopefully by springtime it'll have a fresh paint job and 300 horsepower. Did you look up those pistons yet?


yeah i did thanks alot those are the ones i will use they are nice pistons
and i just got my new job i will be getting alot more money so newer upgrades here to come


----------



## h00ters CEO (Jan 24, 2008)

:heart: :bowdown: Amazing built. Such inspiration. Keep up the stellar work man. :thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

h00ters CEO said:


> :heart: :bowdown: Amazing built. Such inspiration. Keep up the stellar work man. :thumbup:
> 
> :beer:


thanks everyone for support and tech tips i just want to show everyone that you don't need a crap load of money to build a car i work at a fast food place and look what im driving if you got the now how then build your dream car thats what i did 
thanks to everyone again i have this beast running soon


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

man i new this time would come got the fox running ran nice but because of some rude a#$hole inlaws i needed the money for court so i hated to to this but i had to sell my baby 
i hated to sell her but i rather stay out of jail congrates to the new owner of my fox please treat her right 

i will look for another fox in the time but right now i haved to worry about my life
thank to eveyone on this forums vwturbofox out


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow, don't know how I missed this one.

Goodluck with everything,

Will the new owner please step forward


----------



## VR6Beastman (Jun 29, 2010)

*Parts list*

Is there anyway that I could get a parts list kinda want to build something the same but not to many people build the old style big turbo 8v annymore.


----------



## Take_it (Jul 20, 2010)

VR6Beastman said:


> Is there anyway that I could get a parts list kinda want to build something the same but not to many people build the old style big turbo 8v annymore.


^That +1


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Take_it said:


> ^That +1


ok this is my old thread but I will give a parts list.
>2.0 aba block with 8v big valve head fully port and polish shaved for a mls gasket 
>wiesco forged pistons machined at a machine shop to fit nice 
>spa turbo manifold with external wastegate outlet
> holset hx35w turbo
>38mm tial wastegate
>cx racing bov 
>cx racing universal boost tubing with t clamps 
>aem wide band 
>prosport boost gauge
>methanol inj with hobb switch to come on at 7 psi
3" full exhaust tubing. all custom 
and about the rest is all labor and hard work


----------

